# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Massive Republican bubble on Obamacare

## 56ktarget

You can't deny Obamacare isn't working. Numbers continue to improve month after month. You can already notice some of the most senior Republicans backing away from attacking the health care law and shifting to Benghazi. Meanwhile, red states continue to cave on Medicaid day after day. I'm predicting 80% Dem hold on Senate and 30% of House takeover come 2014.

----------


## eduardo89

> I'm predicting 80% Dem hold on Senate


I agree, Democrats will hold 80% of the seats they currently have this time next year.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> You can't deny Obamacare isn't working.


It's not working for me.  I have to pay a $95 penalty next year because of this law.

----------


## HVACTech

> It's not working for me.  I have to pay a $95 penalty next year because of this law.


well then, it might be working. 
unless you believed the propaganda that sold it that is.....

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> well then, it might be working.


Heh heh; don't I know it.  It's working for the welfare slob who thinks government should pay for their massive cheez puff intake.  I might as well have given that $95 straight to Fat Freddie.

----------


## acptulsa

> You can't deny Obamacare isn't working.


Truest thing you've ever posted here.

But it's obviously working very well for the world's wealthiest underwriters--and the politicians they own.

----------


## Bryan

> You can't deny Obamacare isn't working.


56ktarget, I'll tell you the same thing I told Boshembechle, with all due respect, you're looking at issues wrong. What you are posting here is the promotion of how good a particular solution is. While certainly a positive end product is the goal of a course of action it is more important to consider what is being done to get there.

Let's assume your statement is correct, Obamacare is working. Does that inherently make Obamacare right? What if we passed a law to further fund Obamacare which took 100% of the wealth of the richest people? That certainly would help Obamacare more, but would it be morally right?

While it would be great to see 100% insurance coverage of all Americans it is morally wrong to do this by supporting immoral acts to fund it. Right now, the Federal Government is engaging in the following immoral acts related to this:

- Forced taxation on citizen income. Citizens are given no opportunity to opt-out of paying income tax. This amounts to little more than slavery since the fruits of ones labor are taken away from you by force and used to benefit others.

- Inflationary printing. The governments excessive expansion of the money supply is a hidden tax on saving since the value of your savings goes down in value as there is more money in circulation.

- Generational debt. The federal government is spending about $2 billion more per day than it takes in, even after the forced taxation and inflationary printing. In addition to the total deficient (now over $17 trillion), it is promising to spent more money in the future that it doesn't have, which has created an unfunded liability of about $129 trillion. That's over $1.1 million per taxpayer. (source: usdebtclock.org) Regardless of the amount, there is no moral basis for individuals not responsible for a debt to be saddled to fund it. This is akin to being born into bondage, a debt bondage.


With all that said, any government action that perpetuates any of these immoral acts is not acceptable. Period. This includes the ACA.

So while you are looking at problems as to how one can best apply the immoral benefits of the forced taxation, inflationary printing and generational debt, others are saying- immoral acts need to stop.

So will you stand against immorality? Or will you stand for personal gain? The support for immorality is hurting a lot of people. A lot. Even if you can't directly see it.

I understand these points might be a little hard to focus on, and you may have never really been presented with this reality in such a way, but this is really the way it is. I challenge you to explain how peoples suffering from all these immoral acts is acceptable. After you realize you can't you should see that focusing on issues of morality is the right way to look at the issues.

Don't get me wrong, there is certainly nothing wrong with helping people get insurance, we just need to stay true to principles of morality.

While it may take some soul searching and a good amount of time, I look forward to you coming to terms with this and joining the fight for a morally upstanding society.

Please let me know if you have any questions.


Bryan

----------


## angelatc

> You can't deny Obamacare isn't working..



Agreed!

----------


## Occam's Banana

> You can't deny Obamacare isn't working.


IOW: "You can affirm Obamacare isn't working" ... umm, okay ... you'll get no argument from me about that ... 

(Like toddlers playing with forks and electrical outlets, some people just shouldn't mess around with triple negatives ...)

----------


## acptulsa

> IOW: "You can affirm Obamacare isn't working" ... umm, okay ... you'll get no argument from me about that ... 
> 
> (Like toddlers playing with forks and electrical outlets, some people just shouldn't mess around with triple negatives ...)


If God hadn't invented the double negative some people would never once tell the truth.

----------


## nayjevin

> nothing wrong with helping people get insurance, we just need to stay true to principles of morality.
> 
> While it may take some soul searching and a good amount of time, I look forward to you coming to terms with this and joining the fight for a morally upstanding society.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions.



+rep

----------


## libertyjam

> Heh heh; don't I know it.  It's working for the welfare slob who thinks government should pay for their massive cheez puff intake.  I might as well have given that $95 straight to Fat Freddie.


 Fat Freddy of the Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers!

----------


## Carlybee

> You can't deny Obamacare isn't working. Numbers continue to improve month after month. You can already notice some of the most senior Republicans backing away from attacking the health care law and shifting to Benghazi. Meanwhile, red states continue to cave on Medicaid day after day. I'm predicting 80% Dem hold on Senate and 30% of House takeover come 2014.



It's not working for those of us who got shafted by it. How is higher deductible and premium increase working for me? Not to mention had to change doctors. Not to mention my employer now offers no healthcare so had to go on my husbands.  Not to mention it it's nothing but cronyism with the insurance companies. Got cancer? Don't try to go to the best cancer hospitals...they don't take Obamacare.  Stupid statement on your part.

----------


## Spikender

Obamacare was written by and for insurance companies.

The only people it helped were the rich. It just $#@!ed the rest of us even more, even the people it "helps".

----------


## Carlybee

Yep..found out my insurance agent is an approved facilitator...now I know why he kept trying to push ACA on my son. I'm sure they get a kickback.

----------


## pcosmar

In my memory,, I can trace it back to Nixon (CHIP).. But it may have started even before.

----------

